# Tell me which if either of these clips sounds better?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

These are from two different labels. The recording is the same performance. One was supposed to have better sound quality. Clips are about 50 seconds each.

Clip A

Clip B


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I prefer B. The sound is less shrill, especially from Sills; also, the orchestra has greater presence.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I prefer B. The sound is less shrill, especially from Sills; also, the orchestra has greater presence.


Thanks. I could not tell much difference on that set of clips, but here are some clips with more orchestra and a male voice and now I can really tell that one is cleaner and crisper sounding:

Clip C

Clip D


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My computer has a horrible sound, however the second sounds a bit better.


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

Clip A has less background noice.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jokke said:


> Clip A has less background noice.


Interesting observation. Seems to hold in the second set of clips (post 3) where Clip D has a little more background noise, but Clip D definitely sounds a lot better than C. For A and B the sound quality difference is not so apparent to me, though B seems brighter. It may be that the higher voice range is less susceptible to the poor recording quality.


----------

